# Setting up my boat...



## MrDuckKiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thinking about setting my boat up so i was wanting to see some of your rigs. I have a 14ft tracker and it has a big deck up front, so to save money i will probably just use that and then mount lights around the front of the boat. How big of generators are yall using and what wattage lights?


----------



## j_seph (Apr 4, 2012)

I use 10 500 watt halogen fixtures with 225 ultra bulbs. My genny is 5500 watts, bigger than I need but was to good of a deal when I got it.


----------



## GT Whitetail (Apr 4, 2012)

I use (4) 400 watt HPS lights and run them with a 2400 watt yamaha generator..nice and quite.. its plenty of light for my 1860 G3


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Apr 6, 2012)

GT Whitetail said:


> I use (4) 400 watt HPS lights and run them with a 2400 watt yamaha generator..nice and quite.. its plenty of light for my 1860 G3



Ive heard a lot about the HPS lights and thats really what i want to use. Where is the best place to order them/buy them?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 6, 2012)

i use a 3000w genny and 6 150 hps.  econolight has the best prices that i have found.


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Apr 6, 2012)

Well even though they are more expensive, that sounds like the way to go. Thanks for all the help


----------



## koled05 (Apr 8, 2012)

MrDuckKiller, not sure how wide your boat is but i would strongly recommend getting float pods for stability. 14ft boat is not ideal for standing on the front of.


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah i have thought about that. Its a 1448 but it is generally pretty stable. I would never put two people up front shooting at the same time though. And this setup is temporary until i get a bigger boat


----------



## GT Whitetail (Apr 10, 2012)

Most folks start off with work lights, but If you think this sport is something you will pursue then you can save that money and just get some good HPS lights that will last. I got my lights from these folks: http://www.usalight.com/Low-Profile-Flood-Light-400-watt-Mulit-Tap-High-p/ofl-301-hps-400-mv.htm

They were excellent folks to work with and the housing is smaller than the e-conolights. I also made a remote ballast box to keep the weight off the front and makes it easier to take on and off the lights. For a 14' boat you could prob just buy 2 or 3 lights and get great coverage. Hope that link works, but if not just go to usalight.com and navigate to their flood lights. 
GT


----------



## GT Whitetail (Apr 10, 2012)

You may also consider going with LED lights..seems to be the latest and greatest from what little I have read on bowfishingcountry forums. Apparently you can run these 100% from the battery and dont have to use a genny.


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Apr 10, 2012)

halogens with 225 ultras, gotta keep it simple.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Tarbaby 212 said:


> halogens with 225 ultras, gotta keep it simple.



this


----------



## koled05 (Apr 17, 2012)

GT Whitetail said:


> You may also consider going with LED lights..seems to be the latest and greatest from what little I have read on bowfishingcountry forums. Apparently you can run these 100% from the battery and dont have to use a genny.



Where can you get LED's bright enough? That'd be a great idea for smaller boats like my 14ft G3 without  having to rig up some huge setup.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Apr 17, 2012)

koled05 said:


> Where can you get LED's bright enough? That'd be a great idea for smaller boats like my 14ft G3 without  having to rig up some huge setup.



There is a guy that sells them on another forum the 27 watt are like 40 each and the 50 watt are like 90 each.

Send me a pm and I will give you the details dont think I can post the link here


----------

